# Striped path of travel requirement?



## Yikes (Jan 4, 2012)

I was trying to find in the California Building Code or ADA guidelines where we got the idea that we MUST stripe an exterior path of travel (for example) from an accessible stall across a paved area.

As far as I can tell, there is no code requirment for a stripes on the pavement, once you have left the accessible parking stall's loading/unloading access aisle.

Rather, it's a non-required practice that has gradually developed to visually identify the path whereby a wheelchair user can get from an accessible stall to an accessible building entry, without encountering other problems (going behind another parked car, a cross-slope that's too steep, etc.) that may exist elsewhere in a parking lot.

In other words, it's just a nice way to help them avoid wandering off into more troublesome areas of a parking lot.

Is this correct?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 4, 2012)

A stripped path across traffic lanes is a crosswalk.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2012)

There is no code requirment for the "blue - assessible" stripes on the pavement. It came about with identifying the wayfindinfg requirements in the code. It helps the disabled figureout where the code required slopes are on a site, but once again no code, guideline or standard requires them.


----------



## north star (Feb 15, 2012)

*+ + +*

What about crossing a state highway?

*SCENARIO:* I have an existing business that is in location " X ".

This business has now purchased a parcel of land directly across

a two lane state highway, into location " Y ".

Location " Y " is a vehicle staging & weigh-in area, with a

warehouse also on the site.....Drivers & other employees, on

occasion, cross the highway to location " X ", by foot.

Typically, the drivers will weigh their trucks at location " Y "

and then cross the highway to location " X " to deliver their

product load.......Location " Y " IS a permanent part of the

overall business at location " X ", separated only by the state

highway.

Thoughts...

*+ + +*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 15, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> What about crossing a state highway?


You need permission from your state transportation department for permission to add a marked crosswalk to a state highway

Does it need to comply with the Fed ROW Guidelines yes


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 18, 2012)

get a really good insurance policy cause crossing the street is now a workers comp issue.

dont belive me ask Leviton had just such an issue in RI many years ago before nasty lawyers could advertise

and it was a small fortune then.


----------

